# Maltese Islands



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 18, 2008)

The Maltese Islands are a group of islands in the Mediterranean. The main islands are Malta Island and Gozo. 

The first two pictures are from Blue Lagoon, Comino Island












These two, are from Blue Grotto, Malta Island













And the last one, is traditional Maltese bus








You can see all my pictures from Malta here.


Enjoy.


----------



## icassell (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice! So, where's the falcon?


----------



## Jaymz77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I really like them all, great colors and composition but they all seem to be taken in very harsh bright light, maybe tone them down abit.. other than that great work!


----------



## rjackjames (Jul 18, 2008)

Great pictures, makes me wanna visit Malta


----------



## MyWebsiteAdviser (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks,

I'll try tone them down a bit


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 20, 2008)

Oooh how did I miss these! Breathtaking shots! Boy do I wish I was on one of those boats, or swimming next to one! :thumbsup:


----------

